# Anyone fitted RING Ultra PIR Security exterior light?



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to install an exterior 12v security light connected to the control panel shown below. There are three terminals within the lamp:-

a) Red wire carrying 12v to PIR device
b) Black neutral (earth)
c) Orange 'override on' carrying 12v current.

Where should these be connected to within the control panel?

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

They shouldn't is the easy answer. The instructions state that the unit must be wire direct to the battery. If you don't do this the PIR will function erratically when the van is on hook up as there will be too much fluctuation in the voltage, and the PIR will fail prematurely. It is a pain which is why we sell them but try not to install them as people often think that you can simply swap them with an existing awning light, and the bill for two hours work is more than the cost of the light!

The orange wire is for a switched over ride. Email me at [email protected] and I will send you a simplified wiring sheet on PDF format that I prepared a few months ago for some folk who were have problems fitting them.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

An un-technical bit of info... I had one of these and it was a brilliant bit of kit. I stuck it on a switch though so I could isolate it while travelling at night, as it had a tendancy to stay on due to the PIR picking up the movement.


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Fortunately the second switch from the right is spare and has no connections.

Using a multimeter I can deduce which contacts to connect to the live wire.

The manual rather unhelpfully states that the wiring diagrams and colour coding are covered by a separate manual. (1994 B544 B-Class)

I already have the Electrobloc manual (in German) but this doesn't offer any clues as to how the neutral wire should be connected?

Any advice?

Bob


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I fitted one of these and connected it into the 12V system behind the control panel. Couldn't get it to work via the PIR (the red light flickered but it wouldn't switch the light on), only worked on the override switch. After much trial and error I discovered that it needed 12V exactly or it didn't function. Ended up connecting it to the 12V suply 'upstream' of the control panel, with separate switches AND fuse. Now seems to work OK . Check the voltage, if the battery is a little low it will not work under PIR control.
Brian


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*Anyone fitted RING Ultra PIR Security Exterior light?*

Have installed PIR Security Light using P5 (12v Kontrolle) circuit via 1A Maplin Regulated Car Power Adaptor which prevents over-voltage. By switching off the +12v power the PIR can be suppressed when travelling at night.

I had to down-rate the bulbs from R245 12v 10W to 5W to keep the current consumption below 1A. I am investigating an adaptor that can deliver 2A which should power the brighter 10W bulbs. I'll update the progress on this project soon.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> They shouldn't is the easy answer. The instructions state that the unit must be wire direct to the battery. If you don't do this the PIR will function erratically when the van is on hook up as there will be too much fluctuation in the voltage, and the PIR will fail prematurely. It is a pain which is why we sell them but try not to install them as people often think that you can simply swap them with an existing awning light, and the bill for two hours work is more than the cost of the light!
> 
> The orange wire is for a switched over ride. Email me at [email protected] and I will send you a simplified wiring sheet on PDF format that I prepared a few months ago for some folk who were have problems fitting them.


Hi Eddie

Would it be possible for you to email me a copy of the wiring set up please,if the offer is still open . [email protected]
thanks
scottie


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi George,

I have refined my solution using a solenoid to inhibit operation whilst the engine is running avoiding the need to rely on the 12v habitation circuit.

Also used low power 12v LED bulbs avoiding the need to use a higher power voltage regulator.

No problems encountered since installation.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Warbler, what is "Step 24" in your download?  :lol:

Scottie: Your email keeps bouncing back could you email me at [email protected] and I will try again

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Eddie,

Well spotted!

"Step 24" should be corrected to read "Step 19".

I have also included the circuit diagram showing the schematics.

Cheers,


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Again

Can anyone please tell me the simplest way to wire up a pir light to the van,
I don't have a degree in electronics,so plain English please,
well even plain scottish. :roll:  
Thanks
scottie


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Scottie I have been away for a couple of days will send you a simple drawing tonight

Eddie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I seem to have the opposite problem to everyone else.

Mine works fine on hookup (which is very rarely done) but does not work off hookup.

It was already fitted when I bought the van, so I do not know why this happens. it has an illuminated switch for normal operation and a separate switch for PIR only.

Can you adjust the time interval that it comes on or is that fixed? I am asking because I sometimes use a wind turbine and the voltage should be similar to that when on hookup and it should work properly.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Scottie my emails just keep being bounced back as fast as I can send them

I am in the office now as I am away until tuesday, but didn't want you to think I "hadny bathered" (Talking Scottish now LOL)

Eddie


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Scottie,

Below is the simplified diagram that eddie sent me originally.

Perhaps he could verify if its the same one he is trying to send you.

Incidentally, I don't have an electronics degree, but the refined schematic diagram below might help to show how the PIR fits into the picture. (The earlier schematic only showed the PIR controller)

Cheers,


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi '747',

My PIR has no adjustment for the duration that the light is illuminated when triggered.

These devices are fairly critical in the voltage required to drive them, so that off-hook up the voltage may well drop below the required 12v minimum. For on-hook up operations the voltage delivered is typically around 14.4v which would be sufficient to drive the lights.

One suggestion I can offer is to downrate the bulbs used in the PIR from a pair of 10W to 5W, or simply remove one of the bulbs altogether. Alternatively replace the bulbs with low power (0.3W) LED bulbs.

Another strategy could be to fit a solar panel to ensure you normally have a healthy battery, but this wouldn't be a cheap solution perhaps!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

warbler said:


> Hi '747',
> 
> My PIR has no adjustment for the duration that the light is illuminated when triggered.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

I have looked into LED bulbs for the awning light. The ones with the correct fitting are 55 mm long and it will be touch and go whether they will foul the plastic cover.
My batteries were fairly well charged up when I tested it out and it would not operate properly. The PIR is showing red so it is getting power. I will stick the van on charge and see if it works with the batteries fully charged. That will be of no benefit to me when I am wilding though. By the way, I have a solar panel (which works well in Summer) but we wildcamp all year round. The PIR is a handy thing to have when parked up off the beaten track.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

warbler said:


> Hi Scottie,
> 
> Below is the simplified diagram that eddie sent me originally.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Sorry I had not read the simple version,just the fancy one,not good with that sort of thing, double Dutch comes to mind.
Thanks again
scottie


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi '747',

This is the LED configuration I installed:

Converter ..........  15mm height
4 SMT LED Bulb 16mm height 1.8W
----------------------------------------
Aggregate height 31mm

You should be able to deduce the supplier source from the URL link address.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

warbler said:


> Hi '747',
> 
> This is the LED configuration I installed:
> 
> ...


That is brilliant info Warbler, thanks very much. I was going to buy a few LED`s this week so I will add those to the order.


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Updated hypertext links since the previous entries result in '404' page not found errors.

Converter: BA15s to G4 single pole bayonet adaptor

LED:  G4 LED 4 LED Bulb

PS the PIR security light is still functioning brilliantly!


----------

